# Verzion DSL installation CD ...please help!!!



## xxtheycallmedxx (Jan 4, 2006)

I recently ordered verizon dsl but did not recieve an installation cd within the kit.I called verizon and have one arriving in 3 business days but was wondering if anyone could send me a link to a site where I could d/l the contents of that installation cd.I looked on the verizon dsl site but could not find it.If no one can I will just wait the 3 days,but when you know you have a dsl connection ready the last thing you wanna do is wait 3 days for a cd.Hopefully someone can help and thanks in advance all !!!!


----------



## your mom (Jan 1, 2006)

The verizon cd is really not needed. 

Do this:
1. Log into the modem
-Open internet explorer, goto file/open and type 192.168.1.1, when it says 'modem secure' and asks for a username/password, type 'admin' and 'password'.

If you have a westell modem, you will be at a screen that says 'Enter Administration Name', enter whatever you want here, but it's good policy to keep it simple, so type in 'admin' and 'admin' or your first and last name. 

2. Setup a PPPoE connection
Since you're in NY, you want to setup pppoe. Click 'profile editor' and when it asks for the username/password type in what you've selected for the administrative name and password. Remember? Admin/Admin, or first and last name. Click Okay

If that worked you should see a 'new connection' button. Click that. 
Okay, this is where it asks for your account id and password. If you have a verizon email address already for this account, type it in here. But please, don't type the full address, just type the first part. Omit the "@verizon.net".

If you don't have an email address, you have some options. 

(a) Call verizon tech support 800-567-6789 and get your vze id, this will start with the letters "vze", and have them give you a password as well. 

(b) On a computer that has an active internet connection, go to activate.verizon.net and set up your account. 

Anyways, once you gots it, type it in and click 'new'. 

You should be all set at this point, it should bring you to connection overview and make sure ppp status says up, and you should be connected. 

Post back, let me know what happens.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You don't need the installation CD, it's a blessing in disguise that they didn't send it! :smile:


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Do not load the Verizon CD/software on your machine. More bloat that is almost impossible to remove.

Use the PPPoE configuration explained and see if it works for you of just put a router inbetween the modem and you machine and configure the router for PPPoE.

JamesO


----------



## joedykie (Mar 2, 2006)

:tongue: The above directions are about correct but the URL has changed.
Once you are connected goto;

activate.verizon.net/launch/webstart


----------

